

Venture Capital Investing Hits 11-Year Low In 1st Quarter - ashwinl
http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20090418-700002.html

======
harpastum
For those not subscribed to the WSJ, you can read the whole article by
clicking through a google search.[1]

As for the article itself, the numbers do seem quite troubling for companies
looking for VC money. On the other hand, from the trends I'm seeing in the web
community, more and more entrepreneurs are bootstrapping their companies.

I wonder which side the causation lies on.

[1]
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22Canaan+Partners+said+he+th...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22Canaan+Partners+said+he+thinks%22)

~~~
jerryji
Whichever side causation lies on, the VC as a whole will lose more (have less
to gain) than the entrepreneur as a whole.

